
Ask HN: What is going on with AWS IAM? - iamdeedubs
I have been unable to perform any actions on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;console.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;iam&#x2F;home without getting &#x27;Http request timed out enforced after 999ms&#x27;
======
xnxn
[https://phd.aws.amazon.com/phd/home](https://phd.aws.amazon.com/phd/home)

IAM operational issue

Increased Error Rates and Latencies

We are investigating increased error rates and latencies on IAM administrative
APIs in US-EAST-1 Region. The IAM console and Create, Delete, List, Get, and
Update API actions on IAM Users, Groups, Roles and Policies may be impacted.
Other AWS services whose features require these actions will also be impacted.
All existing authentications and authorizations are not impacted.

~~~
iamdeedubs
My PHD says everything is a-ok _sigh_

